# Trail pictures!



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

I would love to see everyones' trail pictures, be it of beautiful scenery, incredible wildlife, and best of all, our horsey companions that so gladly take us on these adventures!

Any adventurous stories to accompany the pictures also greatly appreciated!

Mods, if this belongs more in the Pics forum, I'm happy for it to be moved


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

check out the logging miles thread - most of us post pics of our normal trail rides there as we do them. and please feel free to join in!


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

This is one of the work parties I went on last Spring. It is the Goat Creek Trail in Washington. I have tons more pictures of everything else, but my computer doesn't want to work right now. I'll have to try later.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

PhantomHorse, I'll be sure to check that thread out!
JeepnGirl, that looks like a lovely trail, that bit looks particularly steep! Did you have fun?


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I always found that trail rides were a great way to weed out my daughters boyfriends. If they could survive a Saturday on horse, Then I'd consider letting them take my daughter out for a date.









And most the time I think my daughters were meaner than I in getting their boyfriends to stay on a running horse or a steep mountain


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Holly Lolly, Yes! It was so much fun. I've never helped rebuild a trail tread before. I had no idea how the guys were going to get that big hole on the left hand side of the picture filled in. It was *really* deep. All we had was shovels, pick axes, and pry bars. It ws amazing to watch them move the boulders in to place. They lost one when they tried to slowly roll it into place on the right side of the waterfall. Although I have to say it was also fun to watch it charge down hill in the water! Very dramatic! lol
Here are a few pictures from my first over night camp out with Tatiana. That day we puled our very first pack horse, Cody. He was so nice to us for our first time. His owner had told me he could be a butt sometimes. But not that day! I forget which trail we were out on, but we were helping some Pacific Crest Trail work people get their gear out so they could do some maintenance work last summer.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

this is one of the trails at Brookfield NY I am riding the draft horse


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*trailrideing*

many thanks for shareing your fantastic pictures of going on trailrides the pictures are breathtakeing once a gain thanks.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Here are mine.....pretty ugly, I don't have beautiful places to ride lol sigh we were actually on our way to the dried up lake by the dame to let loose hahaha


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

WE haven't gone on any long rides, yet. Nibbles is still a baby. But we still take short rides on my daughter's farm


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Not really trail riding, but the first few are from when I was living with Bedouin in the south of Jordan. A friend of mine came to visit so we organise a hike through the desert and mountains for four days. We walked and all the gear was carried by donkeys. One of the Bedouin guys, the one on the left, is one of my adopted brothers. The last pictures are my horse in Jordan; Sayif.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, the five of us and two donkeys walked down that.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

from the bottom


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

This is the top of the mountains in a different place The mountain range off on the horizon is Israel.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow. Those pictures are amazing. I want to buy your book when you publish your story.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Celeste said:


> Wow. Those pictures are amazing. I want to buy your book when you publish your story.


 

Thanks; as for the book, if all goes to plan I will try to get it published some time in 2015, assuming I make it through the Ph.D. process; Im having a hell of a time writing a seminar paper to be presented on the 22nd of this month, getting the whole theses done is looking harder by the minute. But, I have no choice, gotta do it. Ill post a thread when its done and where people can get it if they are interested in reading it, or I could email you a PDF of it if you want.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I didn't know that you really were writing a book. That is awesome.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, what incredible pictures and stories! Everyone's pictures are stunning, and Andrew, your horse, in all his traditional gear is so cute! Keep the pics/stories coming!


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

i love trail riding!!! i go with my friend and we use her horses (i dont have horses) and we go on trails and aqueducts. i still want to get some pics of me riding but we will wait until spring ;-)

these are my only pics of the horse i ride, Angel <3. me and my friend stopped for a picnic near a pond by the aqueduct. it was the best time ever, just you, the horses, and the beautiful world around you!!

Angel (appaloosa ) and Glory (haflinger) behind her.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

ilovepets said:


> i love trail riding!!! i go with my friend and we use her horses (i dont have horses) and we go on trails and aqueducts. i still want to get some pics of me riding but we will wait until spring ;-)
> 
> these are my only pics of the horse i ride, Angel <3. me and my friend stopped for a picnic near a pond by the aqueduct. it was the best time ever, just you, the horses, and the beautiful world around you!!
> 
> Angel (appaloosa ) and Glory (haflinger) behind her.


What a gorgeous horse


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks! I wish she was mine but I can ride her pretty much when ever. She really is an angel but lately she has been being naughty 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

ilovepets said:


> Thanks! I wish she was mine but I can ride her pretty much when ever. She really is an angel but lately she has been being naughty
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Im shocked I tell you! No one has ever heard of a naughty appy before! :lol:


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

^^ my friends mom (this is her horse) says the same thing, but there is one appy that she down not really like its behavior, other than that she hasnt met one she didnt like!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Heading out for a trail in Colorado. It was amazing!









A trail in Pennsylvania with my sister last September










Georgia trail



















The even had little jumps out on the trails. It was always fun









Driving the wagon trail in Ohio









I really should have taken more pictures but I just don't think about it when I'm trail riding.


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

I had the most awesome opportunity a couple summers ago to work as a trail guide for an outfitter up on White Pass in Washington State. I basically got paid to take people on trail rides and ride my horses 6 days a week! I saw some really beautiful scenery and had such a great time!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Some of these are taken in Grayson Highlands VA and some are taken in Cataloochee NC


----------

